# Which trail do you want to ski the most in the East but never have?



## NHpowderhound (Jul 12, 2005)

For me I would have to say Tramline or Kinsman Glade at Cannon. Dont laugh but Hot Shot at Gunstock is up there too. Only because in 20+ years of skiing there it's never been open on a day I've been there! :lol: 
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## JimG. (Jul 12, 2005)

Freefall at Smuggs because alot of folks think it's really steep and I gotta check that out. 

I've skied the Face Chutes at Jay, but I'd love to hit them on a powder day.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jul 12, 2005)

Pipeline Gully


----------



## JimG. (Jul 12, 2005)

If we're going to include non-lift served, I've never been down Airplane Gully; never skied in the Great Gulf for that matter. A definite to-do.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 12, 2005)

in bounds jay peak faces chute. OB the headwall in tux


----------



## NHpowderhound (Jul 12, 2005)

OB would be Diagonal Gully in Huntington or the 7 in Kings.
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## Joshua B (Jul 12, 2005)

Nothing really gnaws at me with any consistency, but a number of times I've contemplated skiing Paradise at Mad River Glen. I think at my ability level, it might not be a lot of fun. Maybe someday I'll be able to rip down it!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 12, 2005)

I left the Loaf without skiing misery whip and it has angered me from the day I left. :angry:  Next year its my first run.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 12, 2005)

NHpowderhound said:
			
		

> OB would be Diagonal Gully in Huntington
> ((*
> *))NHPH



what is that skiable every like 5-10 years?
Heard it was skiable for a short period this year :-? 
what is that like 50 degrees?


----------



## awf170 (Jul 12, 2005)

did we already have this thread like a month or 2 ago or am i just crazy?

edit: nope just crazy, looks at the last like 5 pages and cant find it


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> did we already have this thread like a month or 2 ago or am i just crazy?
> 
> edit: nope just crazy, looks at the last like 5 pages and cant find it


You're not crazy, Austin:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=4478


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 12, 2005)

I would actually like to ski Ripsaw at Sugarloaf top to bottom. I have skied the top part plenty of times, but the bottom part was never opened when I was there :x  :x


----------



## Treeliner (Jul 12, 2005)

Redline at Magic's been on the list for a while...


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 12, 2005)

I want to ski that one over at that mountain. You know, the one that runs from the top, down through that stuff, and along that way. It sounds cool, because you ahve to go that way really fast, and if anything gets in your way, turn.

I can't remember what street I live on most days, much less the name of any ski trails.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 12, 2005)

ctenidae said:
			
		

> I want to ski that one over at that mountain. You know, the one that runs from the top, down through that stuff, and along that way. It sounds cool, because you ahve to go that way really fast, and if anything gets in your way, turn.



ohh ya i no the one your talking about :wink:


----------



## pizza (Jul 12, 2005)

44 & Taylor's at Hunter - so I can say I've skied every trail at Hunter (well every trail open to the public)

Ovation headwall at Killington - Skier's right. and I'm not good enough to ski it. yet.

Headwall at Tucks - because it's supposed to be badass. and I'm not good enough to ski it. yet.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Jul 12, 2005)

awf wrote 





> did we already have this thread like a month or 2 ago or am i just crazy?


   Ahh yes, It's all coming back to me now.
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## awf170 (Jul 12, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> Headwall at Tucks - because it's supposed to be badass. and I'm not good enough to ski it. yet.



if i get up there next year for the first time i defiantly wanna ski it, i think i have enough skill or im just incredibly ingnorant....
actually thats just stupid... first get up there next year a few times then get up the guts for the year after...
then the icefall drop after that...jk


----------



## awf170 (Jul 12, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> Ovation headwall at Killington - Skier's right. and I'm not good enough to ski it. yet.



how steep really is it? looks pretty steep but really short... got any pics, only saw it once


----------



## teachski (Jul 12, 2005)

I want to ski every trail in New England that I have never skied, from the easiest to the most difficult, just to be able to say that I have skied at every area and on every trail in New England.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 12, 2005)

tough question, but a good one!  there are so many i could not pick just one.  i guess i would pick the face chutes at jay peak because i remember first looking at them 3 or 4 years ago and knew they were completely beyond me but now that is just the type of stuff i am looking for.  doing something you once said you could not do is always a good feeling even if you have progressed to a still further level beyond already.

lines that i have not been drolling over for quite as long include paradise at MRG, the bruce and teardrop and others off the map at stowe, and top to bottom on mount washington dropping over the lip through tucks.


----------



## pizza (Jul 12, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> pizza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From Columbus Day 2004.


----------



## Greg (Jul 12, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> From Columbus Day 2004.


You need to bring along a level when you take pics...


----------



## NHpowderhound (Jul 12, 2005)

Ovation(especially the headwall)is steeper than the much ballyhood Outer Limits. Unfortunately for Ovation it doesnt have a quad running up it or the K/ASC marketing department would be all over it! :lol: "Widest steepest lift serviced trail in the east!" :lol: 
I think it's the steepest on map run at K.
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## pizza (Jul 13, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> You need to bring along a level when you take pics...



:sigh:
Look at the person standing straight up on the left border of the picture.

Those trees really aren't slanted much. And even if it was slanted, anyone who is standing at that spot would testify to the fact that Ovation really does look that steep from there.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 13, 2005)

There are really no marked trails that stick out in my mind. However, there are 2 resorts that I would like to ski in general - Sugarloaf and Wildcat. As for the resorts I've been to I've skied every trail that I would want to.
As for out of bounds, I really want to get to Tucks. My friends and I have tried to go for the past 3 years but something always gets in the way. I also really want to ski the Teardrop at Stowe and Big Jay.


----------



## dmc (Jul 13, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> Ovation headwall at Killington - Skier's right. and I'm not good enough to ski it. yet.
> 
> Headwall at Tucks - because it's supposed to be badass. and I'm not good enough to ski it. yet.



Ovation headwall is a piece of cake...  I've fallen and slid further on steeper... 

Next year you come to TUX with us..  We'll get you down the headwall... One way or another...


----------



## awf170 (Jul 13, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> pizza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DMC you do the headwall?


----------



## pizza (Jul 13, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> Next year you come to TUX with us..  We'll get you down the headwall... One way or another...



Sweet!!!!


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 13, 2005)

What makes Ovation headwall more difficult, is the huge snowmaking whales that are sometimes made on it. This and the fact that the trail is usually really icy, make it challenging to ski.


I seem to remember reading that someone died on Ovation this year??? I think they slid off the trail and into snowmaking pipe/hose???


----------



## pizza (Jul 13, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I seem to remember reading that someone died on Ovation this year??? I think they slid off the trail and into snowmaking pipe/hose???



You're thinking of double dipper.
I was there that day. It was right before the 10am K-Zone meetup. A couple of people in our group came down double dipper on the way to the meetup and saw the carnage.

Hey look! I have three blue peaks next to my name! Woo hoo!


----------



## dmc (Jul 13, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> DMC you do the headwall?



Hell yeah!!!  The Chute, Center Chute,The Lip, The Sluice..
Only thing I havent done is huck the Icefall..

Nothing like traversing accross the headwall to get to the Chute..  You look straight down to the Lunch rocks...
I ride regular so I'm usually facing the snow on those traverses - that means I can actually drag my hand on the snow a little for support - thats how steep it is... My friends that ride fakie have to stare straight down...  Pretty scarey..


----------



## dmc (Jul 13, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> What makes Ovation headwall more difficult, is the huge snowmaking whales that are sometimes made on it. This and the fact that the trail is usually really icy, make it challenging to ski.



It's steep - icey and can be rocky...  

If you get some speed down the catwalk you can huck into it...  Turns a few heads... Nice steep landing...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 13, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> awf170 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought of thaty before..I bet that does make a difference on a steep like the lip.


----------



## dmc (Jul 13, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only on the traverse....
I'd rather look at the snow then look straight down... Personally...  Still getting over the fear of heights thing actually...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 13, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dmc (Jul 13, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> I don't think you have a fear of heights if your skiing tucks.



It's not the skiing so much as the climbing...  I still get a little nervous pinned to the snow on a climb...


----------



## pizza (Jul 13, 2005)

This conversation about the Tucks headwall made me think of this video that I saw on TGR's message board:

http://mtnphil.com/AllVids.asp (Click on Bonanza Peak - NW Buttress)

The jump turns are what I remember. Awesome video, by the way.


----------



## dmc (Jul 13, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> This conversation about the Tucks headwall made me think of this video that I saw on TGR's message board:
> 
> http://mtnphil.com/AllVids.asp (Click on Bonanza Peak - NW Buttress)
> 
> The jump turns are what I remember. Awesome video, by the way.



Gotta get that jump turn down before we hit TUX...


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 13, 2005)

> Next year you come to TUX with us.. We'll get you down the headwall... One way or another...


:lol:


----------



## JimG. (Jul 13, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> > Next year you come to TUX with us.. We'll get you down the headwall... One way or another...
> 
> 
> :lol:



Riv, Pizza is 6'6" and about 320 lbs. But for a guy that big he's athletic. Needs to get out there and get more mileage on the slopes to hone his skills.

I had the pleasure of taking him down Annapurna at Hunter his first time down. The run was a solid sheet of blue ice and I had misgivings the minute we got to it. But Pizzaman picked his way down OK.

On that headwall his momentum took him into a total torqued up sideways death skid and he was headed right for me. Later on it was  :lol: , but at that moment I was terrified.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 13, 2005)

my comment was in reference to DMC's joke which i quoted about getting him down "one way or another" which i took to meant as either skiing down or doing a rag doll yard sale style.  wasn't intended to be a laugh at pizza's expense but rather at the way DMC put it.


----------



## dmc (Jul 13, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> my comment was in reference to DMC's joke which i quoted about getting him down "one way or another" which i took to meant as either skiing down or doing a rag doll yard sale style.  wasn't intended to be a laugh at pizza's expense but rather at the way DMC put it.



I got it...    I've escorted a few people down the headwall before..  Best advice is to keep the skis on, lay down on your side and slide using your skis as a plow.  Then when you get past the headwall and into the bowl - - stand up and do a big traverses until you get down..

JIMG - I was the first to take pizza down Lower K27... I think...
What pizza lacks in skillz he makes up for with heart..   Won't be long...


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Jul 13, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> pizza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We always called them "Gorilla Turns".  They are the ultimate survival skiing technique.  If you can't finese it, go Gorilla!"


----------



## pizza (Jul 13, 2005)

DMC took me down K-27 the first time..
JimG and Bling took me down 'Purna on my first (and only) time.
Can't remember who took me down upper xover the first time. If I had to guess, maybe DMC.

It's only fitting that DMC takes me down Tuck's headwall..

Last time any of you saw me, I was about 350-360 lbs.. I'm between 320-330 now.
I may be athletic (I run 3 miles in about 32 minutes - that's screaming fast for a guy my size) - but I need to lose a lot more weight before I could pull off a jump turn. I'm probably capable of hiking up the headwall right now though - couldn't say that a few months ago.

I'm going to invest in an ice ax..


----------



## awf170 (Jul 13, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> I run 3 miles in about 32 minutes - that's screaming fast for a guy my size



I wonder if they have any 300 pound plus races/marathons catagorys :wink: .... you would win hands down  , there are plenty of normal weight people that couldnt do that, whats your target weight anyway?


----------



## pizza (Jul 13, 2005)

A lot of races have what's called a "clydesdale" division - for men who weigh more than 200 lbs. As far as I know, there isn't a super-clydesdale category for men over 300 though. 

By the way, the women's version of the clydesdale category is called "athena." Seriously.

My target weight is about 200. 160 lbs total loss..
I want to climb Rainier and Denali - I need to be in phenomenal shape to do them.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 13, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> My target weight is about 200. 160 lbs total loss..
> I want to climb Rainier and Denali - I need to be in phenomenal shape to do them.



Sweet, that is one awsome cool  , then after that the rest of the 30 or so states will be easy, that would be so sweet doing the highpoint in all 50 states

ohhh ya have you seen this...
http://forums.alpinezone.com/module...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php
awsome pics


----------



## pizza (Jul 14, 2005)

No I haven't seen that..
Really great pics! Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 14, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> DMC took me down K-27 the first time..
> JimG and Bling took me down 'Purna on my first (and only) time.
> Can't remember who took me down upper xover the first time. If I had to guess, maybe DMC.
> 
> It's only fitting that DMC takes me down Tuck's headwall..



I'd like to tag along too...missed doing Tuck's 2 years straight now, last year I was up there but the weather was no good the days I had to get up to the bowl. 

Next spring I have a different plan...I'm heading up to the MWV for at least a week (would prefer 2) soon after Hunter closes (mid-late April). Try to find some decent weather and spend at least 4-5 days hiking/skiing. Spend a few days at Wildcat. Even get over to Sugarloaf a day or 2.

Sucks that we live so far away from these places. 6 hour drives are easier for a long vacation instead of a long weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 14, 2005)

pizza said:
			
		

> Last time any of you saw me, I was about 350-360 lbs.. I'm between 320-330 now.
> I may be athletic (I run 3 miles in about 32 minutes - that's screaming fast for a guy my size)



Congrats on the weight loss!  You're inspiring me to get my act together to start loosing weight again.  A couple of years ago I was at my highest of 315, right now I'm between 280-290.  My target is the same as yours, 200. :beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 14, 2005)

The drive to Sugarloaf from Mount Washington Valley is a good three hours even in good weather, the single lane roads are a killer.

Even taking the ferry across to Bridgeport, Sugarloaf is still 365 miles away, so a three day trip is a bare minmum for me.

I would also like to ski Tuckerman again next year, if you guys do not mind someone who is somewhat inexperienced with the area taging along, my first/last trip was in May 1990.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 14, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> The drive to Sugarloaf from Mount Washington Valley is a good three hours even in good weather, the single lane roads are a killer.



Yeah, it is a drive. But with a longer stay it'll be doable mentally. Better than the 9 hours from home; that's why I've never been there.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 14, 2005)

Sugarloaf is a 7-8 hour drive from my house(in good weather) so we usually stay for a whole week. This year we were in Maine for 10 days, and I hope to do this again next February or March.

Once you get up there, Sugarloaf is more than big enough to keep you interested for a week of skiing.
We have learned to stay away from the place before early February, because as much as I like the cold, there is usually not enough snow to keep me entertained very long as I like to ski alot of their wild thing trails and glades.


----------



## dmc (Jul 14, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Try to find some decent weather and spend at least 4-5 days hiking/skiing.



HA HA HA.... (((( chortle ))))

YOu should know by now that bad weather is part of the experience!


----------



## JimG. (Jul 14, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I know that; who can forget brushing snow off sleeping bags in the lean-to's? It's easier to deal with alone, but it worried me last year because I was with my son. This coming year it'll probably be both David and Peter.

Kids are easily discouraged by bad weather, and once the bad attitude takes control they get sloppy. Not a good place to be sloppy. 

So, even if the weather is less than ideal, if we're there for say 10 days at least I'll get to venture out alone for a few and will get my hiking/skiing in. That's all I want, 3-4 days to really explore.


----------



## dmc (Jul 14, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Oh I know that; who can forget brushing snow off sleeping bags in the lean-to's?



I really apreciated that... Thanks...!

That was a craaaaaaaaazy night....


----------



## Greg (Jul 14, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> I left the Loaf without skiing misery whip and it has angered me from the day I left. :angry:  Next year its my first run.


Easy, killer. Don't disrespect the Whip like that. :wink: You can't just jump in all willy-nilly like Joe would. If skiing it in the spring, you need to wait until that baby softens up. In my experience, it's usually around 11 AM on a sunny day. If you're lucky, by the end of the run, you can proudly proclaim, "Muhwah" and blow it a kiss like Charlie S. would :lol: (inside joke)...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 14, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...treat her with respect and you will be a happy skier...disprepect her and you'll be slapped around... :wink:  I like skiing the whip in the spring sun with the bumps softening up...they're too much work when ice covered... :blink:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 14, 2005)

I never even bothered skiing the Whip this year even with 24+" of snow on it this February. I generally like trails wider than I am :lol: 

I would rather commit knee suicide on Bubblecuffer or Winters Way


----------



## Vortex (Jul 14, 2005)

The Whip is a struggle.  There are a few shots of me fighting it.  Joe well he was.... still can't explain it, but I want to see him do it again.  
He needs a helmet.


----------



## Greg (Jul 14, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I never even bothered skiing the Whip this year even with 24+" of snow on it this February. I generally like trails wider than I am :lol:


Aw....come on. It's not that bad. Bob R had a nice technique on it, utilizing wall-to-wall turns:







I usually try to do quick snappy turns (one of my last runs of the season):




If none of that works for you, you can always take the reckless-abandon-suicidal-maniac approach like my buddy, Joe, does and launch off the left-hand lip:



 :lol: 

Cool run!


----------



## Vortex (Jul 14, 2005)

That 2nd picture does not show the fear on my face.  I think I watched you guys go down a couple times before I did it.  We really need a picture of Joe in the air heading the trees. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 14, 2005)

The Whip is okay, I like to ski in and out of the tree's torwards the bottom. There is usually a crowd looking down into it on the weekends as people get off the King Pine chair.

Binder is a nice trail that is narrower in spots than the Whip, but not as steep.

Thank goodness that lightning hit the t-bar motor to creat the Whip!!!


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 14, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> The Whip is okay, I like to ski in and out of the tree's torwards the bottom. There is usually a crowd looking down into it on the weekends as people get off the King Pine chair.
> 
> Binder is a nice trail that is narrower in spots than the Whip, but not as steep.
> 
> ...


----------



## awf170 (Jul 14, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> The Whip is okay, I like to ski in and out of the tree's torwards the bottom. There is usually a crowd looking down into it on the weekends as people get off the King Pine chair.
> 
> Binder is a nice trail that is narrower in spots than the Whip, but not as steep.
> 
> Thank goodness that lightning hit the t-bar motor to creat the Whip!!!



when i was about 11 or 12 i got way to much speed on binder and had no hope of stopping so i straight lined the whole thing.... wow that was scary


----------



## awf170 (Jul 14, 2005)

you guys wanna see steep and tight...


----------



## awf170 (Jul 14, 2005)

about misery whip, i think it is okay... like glades more, is fun when u get that huge drift on the edge and go on and off it... ya that is pretty awsome, kinda like what joe is doin


----------



## Vortex (Jul 14, 2005)

Loafer89 is our designated driver. :beer:   Road trip.  Know we can plan. :idea:


----------



## awf170 (Jul 14, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Loafer89 is our designated driver. :beer:   Road trip.  Know we can plan. :idea:



or me but being a teenager but i dunno if you want me driving... i only drive a little 2 fast.... :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 14, 2005)

Binder was fun this February, especaily the upper part with untouched powder that I poached by sking through the trees from Timberline to ski the part closed by the ski patrol  

I also skied it with 14" of powder from top to bottom, so it was tiring for me.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 14, 2005)

I HATE to drive, but I do not drink so that's okay with me. I am sure that Nancy will make up for my lack of alchohol intake :roll: 

However I like to drive fast, usually about 65+ on route 27, so don't drink too much :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Jul 14, 2005)

Notes taken for future use.  Back to the thread at hand.  I would like go to  stowe and do the front 4.  I have lived a sheltered life.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 14, 2005)

I think that we could have another thread about trails that you have only skied once but would like to try again. I know that I have bucket loads of those trails.

Regarding Stowe, I just could never get myself to like the place, but skiing the front four again sounds entertaining.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 14, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> Regarding Stowe, I just could never get myself to like the place, but skiing the front four again sounds entertaining.



Gotta go on a weekday; Stowe has some of the absolute best tree skiing in the east.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 14, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I think that we could have another thread about trails that you have only skied once but would like to try again. I know that I have bucket loads of those trails.
> 
> Regarding Stowe, I just could never get myself to like the place, but skiing the front four again sounds entertaining.



go for it...


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 14, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I never even bothered skiing the Whip this year even with 24+" of snow on it this February. I generally like trails wider than I am :lol:


whip definitely isn't a tight trail, looks plenty wide to me.  then again, i am used to stuff like this which literally is not as wide as i am tall!   :lol:


----------



## awf170 (Jul 14, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> loafer89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dang riverc0il it is a tough match between my pic and yours but i think yours has mine beat by about a foot...

and ya i agree if you ski glades that isnt tight at all, still fun but not that thin...
mine




Riverc0ils


----------



## awf170 (Jul 14, 2005)

now a run everyone self proclaimed loafer should ski is cant dog... such a nice wide glade with awsome snow...
it is glade and the whip is a tral so i cant really compare, but everyone should try cant dog, or you cant call your self a loafer...

So made me think...  :idea: 

So here are the qualifications to call yourself a loafer...
*White Nitro*(thats a given)
*Backside* ( only real snowfield/alpine inbounds feel in NE)
*Misery whip*(had to add it for you guys  )
*Cant dog*(best glade on the mountain)
*Rookie River*(probably the most famous glade on the mountain,and everyone can see it from lombard X cut, makes you look cool droppin in from the trail)

Anyone wanna add to this list... maybe this should be its own thread :-?  cause it is kinda off topic

just looked at the trail map and figured out i have skiied everything at sugarloaf except for 7 trails and 2 glades :blink:


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Jul 14, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> ...i am used to stuff...not as wide as i am tall!



I've skiied with you....I'm not sure you drop into things that are much wider than you are "width-wise"... :wink: 

...I enjoy dropping into Sugarloaf's whip..."top-to-bottom"... no breaks...just focus...work and enjoy... 

And so does Greg...Joe on the other hand...seems to enjoy most of it turning his skis in the highest amount of air he can get... :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 14, 2005)

I would add Bubblecuffer and Winter Way top to Bottom. The top parts of both trails are open very infrequently.

I have skied all of the trails that you list except for Cant Dog, as it is new and has not had enough snow to open when I have been there.

The glades that I have skied at Sugarloaf are:

Boomscooter
Ram Pasture
Rookie River
Lower Rookie River (splinters in my @ss glade)
Broccoli Garden
Stub's Glade
Boomer Glade (bottom of Misery Whip)
Tin Pants
Kurf Glade
Raker Tooth Glade

I would like to ski some of the glades off of Spillway X-Cut, but not alone 

I think that to call yourself a true Sugarloafer you have to ski it in all types of weather. My first trip was skiing in -37F and in 1998 I skied in the worst ice storm in Maine history.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 14, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I would add Bubblecuffer and Winter Way top to Bottom. The top parts of both trails are open very infrequently.



Bubblecuffer, yes winters way maybe.  Winters way is so like bubblecuffer, so to cut the list down i would just add one, and i would say that bubblecuffer is the better off the two...
Now to call yourself one crazy loafer you have to ski it top to bottom no stops, that would be a death wish!


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 14, 2005)

I tried to ski it top to bottom in February, but my falls kept stopping me   

The funny thing about those trails is that my private lesson instrcutor was not thrilled to ski either.

I have seen plenty of patrol skiers come down both trails without stopping and and VERY high speed through the giant bumps.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 14, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I would like to ski some of the glades off of Spillway X-Cut, but not alone



Ya i skied them all, pretty awsome.  the best one is in between gondi and winters way i think... it is the most open one.  Not that bad, i always ski them alone, even though it probably isnt the smartest thing. A lot smarter then when i ski cant dog alone.
The hardest one i think is between white nitro and bubblecuffer, besides being really steep(which doesnt bother me) it is really tight, which is the problem...
Still nice....


----------



## awf170 (Jul 14, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I tried to ski it top to bottom in February, but my falls kept stopping me



hey if you fall and get right up without coming to a complete stop it counts :wink:  :lol:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 14, 2005)

What trails are you missing?

I skied West Mountain top to Bottom in February, ay carumba, snoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 14, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> What trails are you missing?
> 
> I skied West Mountain top to Bottom in February, ay carumba, snoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.



west mountain cut across
the new cut across above that
Upper glancier
horseshoe
good chance x cut
winters way above the spillway
the new terrian park
whatever that one trail is in the dead center of the snowfields
so nvm that is 8

and glades
the one of the skiers left side of haulback
the one at the bottom of misery whip


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 14, 2005)

It's been 16 years since my first visit, but I am missing:

Back-Cut
W Mountain X-Cut
L. Sheer Boom
Swedish Fiddle Glade
Kick Back Glade
Stump Shot Glade
Blade Glade
Fred's Pitch Glade
Cant Dog Glade
L. Stubs


Skied 100% of the snowfields, but I have not been on the backside since the gondola was still there.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Jul 14, 2005)

Taco Land! 
Dont look for it on the trail map though!  
((*
*))NHPH


----------



## awf170 (Jul 15, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> I think that we could have another thread about trails that you have only skied once but would like to try again. I know that I have bucket loads of those trails.
> 
> Regarding Stowe, I just could never get myself to like the place, but skiing the front four again sounds entertaining.



so loafer you makin that thread, sounds like a good idea to me.... want me to do it?


----------



## snowsprite (Jul 15, 2005)

It's embarrassing to admit, but I'm afriad to ski Devil's Fiddle at Killington. I really want to ski it though. Even my kid skis it.  :roll: 

I also like trees, but I just started tree skiing last season. So I doubt I will go into Devil's Den or Julio soon, as much as I'd like to.

I was reading all the posts about Ovation. I have skiied lower O but not the headwall. While the headwall is very steep I have pondered giving it a whirl on several occasions. The reason being, it's so short. I think if I fell I'd only do like 3 tumbles before laying on the path. My fear is hitting a skier riding by, so that has stopped me too. Not to mention that I'm basically too chicken to do it! 

Sprite


----------



## pizza (Jul 15, 2005)

snowspritect said:
			
		

> It's embarrassing to admit, but I'm afriad to ski Devil's Fiddle at Killington. I really want to ski it though. Even my kid skis it.  :roll:



Me too! I'm such a chickenshit..
Except for the bit about the kid skiing the Fiddle - Rufus isn't old enough to ski DF yet.


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 15, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Notes taken for future use.  Back to the thread at hand.  I would like go to  stowe and do the front 4.  I have lived a sheltered life.



The Front 4 are overrated. It really is the Front 2 at this point since Goat and Starr are the only ones that offer any challenge. National and Liftline are so wide that they really aren't all that tough. Not to mention that Upper National didn't open until late March or April last year. The most challenging part of Starr is the first section because it is almost always bulletproof ice. Goat is tough but yet again I don't think it's all it's cracked up to be. Rumble is way tougher. The overlooked trail here is Lookout, which is sometimes called the fifth member of the Front Four - it's tougher than Liftline and National and usually has decent snow quality if it's deep enough.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 15, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree with everything you said there... now the only reason i would like to go back to stowe is to ski the goat woods area, and other unmarked stuff.  Oh ya i thought hackets highway or something like that was really cool


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 15, 2005)

The Goat woods are alot of fun. There's a nice little chute at the top part of it and then they open up nicely - unfortunately I don't have a pic of them since I skied them alone (I know I shouldn't ski woods alone but they're just so tempting when you're there alone)


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2005)

To do list:

Rumble - Sugarbush/Castlerock
Paradise - MRG
Sheer Boom - 'Loaf
Backside - 'Loaf
West Way - Hunter
Front Four - Stowe
Ovation - Killington
DF - Killington


----------



## JimG. (Jul 15, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is Lookout the trail to skier's right of Starr? There's a lift (a double I think) going up it? Last time I was there that run was good quality natural snow, a little thin in places and boot top deep in others. It was surprizingly steep in places too.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 15, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> The Goat woods are alot of fun. There's a nice little chute at the top part of it and then they open up nicely - unfortunately I don't have a pic of them since I skied them alone (I know I shouldn't ski woods alone but they're just so tempting when you're there alone)



Goat woods rock! Some trees off Nosedive Bypass and Nosedive that are sweet too. The Riverbed is a classic.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 15, 2005)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> The Goat woods are alot of fun. There's a nice little chute at the top part of it and then they open up nicely - unfortunately I don't have a pic of them since I skied them alone (I know I shouldn't ski woods alone but they're just so tempting when you're there alone)



i always ski stuff like that alone even though i know i shouldnt...
the dumbest so far has been thompson creek by myself :dunce:


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 15, 2005)

There is nothing to be afraid of with skiing Devil's Fiddle. The headwall is steep, but much less so on skiers left.

The only down side is that once you are on it there is no bailing out until you get to the bottom. I skied it in April and the bumps were HUGE and I fell several times, but still had fun   

Cascade Headwall, Double Dipper and Ovation are more frightening to me, more because they are usually a skating rink, while Devil's Fiddle faces south.

Just take your time getting down any steep trail, choose your path carefully, and you will be just fine.


----------



## Vortex (Jul 15, 2005)

I like reading other peoples ideas so I can find some new fun stuff. :idea:


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 15, 2005)

There is nothing that is really all that difficult at KMart. All the trails are so wide that you can just bail if you run into trouble or make really wide turns down the trail. I'm trying to think of a tough, narrow trail at KMart but failing - can anyone help me out?


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 15, 2005)

Catwalk and Rounabout are tight and narrow. Roundabout is my second favorite trail behind Royal Flush at Killington.


----------



## Greg (Jul 15, 2005)

You know, for all the times I've skied Jiminy Peak, I've never skied Liftline. I've only seen it open a handful of times, and just never got to it...


----------



## skibum1321 (Jul 15, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Is Lookout the trail to skier's right of Starr? There's a lift (a double I think) going up it? Last time I was there that run was good quality natural snow, a little thin in places and boot top deep in others. It was surprizingly steep in places too.


Yeah, that's the one


----------



## snowsprite (Jul 15, 2005)

Pizza maybe next season we will attempt it together. The blind leading the blind. I'll ski behind ya though if you don't mind!
 :lol: 
Sprite



			
				pizza said:
			
		

> snowspritect said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snowsprite (Jul 15, 2005)

There are many very difficult tree runs if you want narrow and steep. And many of them are not really ones you can bail on.

Sprite



			
				skibum1321 said:
			
		

> There is nothing that is really all that difficult at KMart. All the trails are so wide that you can just bail if you run into trouble or make really wide turns down the trail. I'm trying to think of a tough, narrow trail at KMart but failing - can anyone help me out?


----------



## eatskisleep (Jul 16, 2005)

Tramline @ Cannon
The Tuckermans Chute @ Jay Peak
The Face Chutes @ Jay Peak


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2005)

Most are out of bounds favorites in the Mansfield region - teardrop is one I've never done and would like to try.

I've also never had the pleasure of skiing Upper Liftline at Smuggs with good snow - looks like a ton of fun.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2005)

oh and how could I forget - The Slides at Whiteface


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 26, 2005)

Rumble at SB.
Liftline at SB.
Face Chutes and Green Baret at Jay.


----------



## awf170 (Jul 26, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> Face Chutes and Green Baret at Jay.



after going down the first drop of green baret turn right into whatever that glade is, nice and pretty open, always has nice snow


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 26, 2005)

Awf what age did you start skiing?


----------



## awf170 (Jul 26, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Awf what age did you start skiing?



on my 6th birthday.... it was my birthday present, got a privite lesson at the balsams


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jul 26, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool check my new thread.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 27, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, and the trail has always been CLOSED whenever I've been up there  :x


----------



## Tyrolean_skier (Jul 27, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> There is nothing to be afraid of with skiing Devil's Fiddle. The headwall is steep, but much less so on skiers left.
> 
> The only down side is that once you are on it there is no bailing out until you get to the bottom. I skied it in April and the bumps were HUGE and I fell several times, but still had fun
> 
> ...



The Cascade, Downdraft and Ovation headwalls are all fun when there is enough snow on them.  They blew snow on the Downdraft headwall last season and groomed it which made for some slick skiing after a while.  I would opt for the Cascade headwall almost every time.  Ovation headwall got tricky towards the end of the season when you had to jump into it.  This past season a lot of people were able to experience Devil's Fiddle because they blew snow on it.  I prefer the right side because it sees less traffic and generally the snow is better there.  My son enticed me to jump off the small cliff - I did not land too well but I will have to try it again next season.  

I don't know what you guys are talking about when you mention the Double Dipper headwall since the upper part of Double Dipper is a short intermediate run.  Do you have that confused with Downdraft?


----------



## Greg (Apr 13, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> To do list:
> 
> Rumble - Sugarbush/Castlerock
> Paradise - MRG
> ...


Ack! :blink: I _still _haven't hit any of these... :???:


----------



## 2knees (Apr 13, 2006)

Goat at Stowe
Tramline at Cannon
Anything at MRG.  i'll get there before i die.
Black Hole at Smuggs just to see why they call it a triple black.  (marketing perhaps?)
Anarchy at Killington


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 13, 2006)

2knees said:
			
		

> Black Hole at Smuggs just to see why they call it a triple black.  (marketing perhaps?)


There are some really tight trees and nice chutes in there (not sure if it's technically Black Hole or a spin-off). I still think it should only be a double black though. 

As for me, I would say the snowfields are definitely on the list, as are the slides at Whiteface.


----------



## smootharc (Apr 13, 2006)

*Whiteface Slides....*

....would be my #1.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 13, 2006)

out of those i originally listed, those i hit this season are in bold:

face chutes at jay peak
*paradise at MRG
the bruce at mansfield*
teardrop at mansfield
top to bottom on mount washington dropping via the lip

not too bad.  despite being at jay quite a few times this season, conditions on the face on the days i was there did not entice me.  thought about the teardrop a few times, but with the broken arm, timing just wasn't there this season.  with the sherbie out already, T2B on washington is no longer possible this season, 07' for all of these pending weather and timing works out right.


----------



## maplevalleymaster (Apr 14, 2006)

Paradise at Mad River Glen


----------



## kcyanks1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Face Chutes at Jay would be my first.  After that, Sugarloaf snowfields and anything that's supposed to be good at Smuggs (haven't been to either).  
If we can count off-piste, then I'd say Hourglass and Hellbrook at Stowe/Mansfield.


----------



## taul (Apr 14, 2006)

Slides at Whiteface without a doubt.

In that epic winter of '01, We waited patiently for the snow to fill 'em in, drove on up there, got a speeding ticket in Lake George, ran out of gas in the Palisades at 2 am, and when we finally got there... they were closed because of avalanche danger. 

When I returned in the spring, they'd closed them 2 days before.


----------



## EPB (Apr 14, 2006)

I'd have to say the Slides at Whiteface, but if that isnt "on piste" enough for everybody, then id have to say Muleskinner at Saddleback.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 17, 2006)

pizza said:
			
		

> :sigh:
> Look at the person standing straight up on the left border of the picture.
> 
> Those trees really aren't slanted much. And even if it was slanted, anyone who is standing at that spot would testify to the fact that Ovation really does look that steep from there.



Thats me and SnowPrincess


----------



## Greg (Jul 18, 2007)

Greg said:


> To do list:
> 
> Rumble - Sugarbush/Castlerock
> Paradise - MRG
> ...



I can check off Rumble and Paradise off my list. I should add the slides at Whiteface and Ripcord at Mount Snow.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Jul 18, 2007)

kcyanks1 said:


> Face Chutes at Jay would be my first.  After that, Sugarloaf snowfields and anything that's supposed to be good at Smuggs (haven't been to either).
> If we can count off-piste, then I'd say Hourglass and Hellbrook at Stowe/Mansfield.



Still haven't done any of mine.  But I did make it up to the Chin at Stowe and ski Profanity.  I doubt I'll get to Sugarloaf any time soon, or probably Smuggs for that matter, but hopefully I can ski the Face Chutes or some more of Stowe next season.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tramline at cannon.  It think that is the name of the trail.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 18, 2007)

Too many to list at this early stage in my career.  I'll bump this thread in about 2 or 3 years.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 18, 2007)

I ticked off Face Chutes at Jay this season. Pretty disappointing actually. Not on the list but anything but disappointing was Big Jay. Still want to do Washington top to bottom and hit the Teardrop. Also need to hit some other ridge accessed BC on Mansfield. I skied a ton of first time stuff this past season that was not on my "must ski" list before.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Jul 9, 2008)

Goat @ Stowe


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 10, 2008)

Whoa, nice bump. Interesting to see what I hadn't skied just a mere three years ago. Skied the Lip in Tux this year so the only thing on my original list is Teardrop and skiing off the summit of Washington top to bottom. Also skied off the Mansfield ridge this season though not Teardrop specifically. Dodge's is now on the list and I still haven't done Left Gully from the top. Not many on piste trails I can think of. I have never skied Smuggs, so pretty much everything on Madonna and Spruce is on the list, especially the liftline.


----------

